# Stage 7 - Amgen Tour of California, My Take



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Stage 7 - Amgen Tour of California, My Take

the pix -

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1&l=58edce4616


the proof -

Bike Ride Profile | Stage 7 - Amgen Tour of California, My Take near Santa Clarita | Times and Records | Strava

enjoy!!!​


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Hate to burst your bubble but that isn't Stage 7. Stage 7 went on Upper Big Tujunga Canyon Rd and up to Red Box, you didn't.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

jmorgan said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but that isn't Stage 7. Stage 7 went on Upper Big Tujunga Canyon Rd and up to Red Box, you didn't.


Ouch!

That aside a 74 mile ride w/6300ft of elevation is a great ride.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

